# Fishing Log / need your input



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

The wife is typing me a fishing log in her word perfect program and I am looking for more categories to include . What other info should be 
included in a good log ,I am sure I am missing some key categories ,
Thanks for any info , here is what I have now 

Date	
Weather
Location 
Air Temperature
Water Temperature	
Water Level	
Water Color	
Fish Species	
Fly Pattern	
Fly Color	
Fly Size	
Bait 
Fish Hooked	
Fish Landed	
Rod/Reel Type	Fly___ Noodle ___ Centerpin ___


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Look at prefishing.com I found this site a few weeks ago and plan on using this year.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Barometric Pressure with a horizontal line for steady, up arrow for rising and down arrow for falling.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Barometric Pressure with a horizontal line for steady, up arrow for rising and down arrow for falling.


Good one ..Thanks


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like a real good log,

I have Wildlife Seen... I like to note deer, kingfisher, bald eagles, etc etc
I also have People Fished With... I note if I had people with me and who- or names of people met on the water
In the fish landed I'm assuming you can write in sizes for fish? Always want to know biggest fish of the day!

Those may or may not appeal to you.
-Adam


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I simply log things to memory. At my age, you soon forget what you were supposed to remember and it keeps the fishing process fresh and fulfilling as you discover the same thing over and over again.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

That's alot to keep track of. I'd add # days stable weather, moon phase, moon overhead/underfoot, depth fished, and time of day. Maybe a note on how others did as well.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

wow you all sure go really indepth with logging, heres my log

date Fish caught Length weight

and i though i was going out of my way to see the good fish i caught shesh


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Flow rate, size of fish caught, started putting approximate time of fish caught too.

Joel


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

i am starting to use prefishing right now thanks


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

No problem


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

FO
Go to link below and click on fishing journal. This will allow you to download 
an access based program. VERY COOL! as you can search and do queries like a date and/or water temps, CFM etc. all already in a built program.
reo 




http://www.chrisrennert.com/


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

wind direction and speed
geowol


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks alot for all the input, those are some great suggestions


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Fish on - sorry i'm late with this. I have a fishing journal that works for me. I took some pictures for you. I'll catch you on the river some day. I'm so burned out with steelhead. I worked 100 yards from chagrin river on lost nation rd. for 5 years. I went before work, lunch and after. I need a break! Good luck with journal. Check latest photos might be clearer there














-----------------------------


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Location in river/stream. Head of pool, middle of pool, tailout, rapid, run + depth (feet below indicator, surface, or bottom) + general area (close to structure, middle of stream, near shore).

Much of the game is deciding where to fish first, fast water vs. hole vs. tailout. For example, on Sunday I wasted an hour fishing deeper runs and the center/head of a hole. Changed location to a tailout of a decent hole a bit upstream and found fish hugging close to shore where the hole transitions to a downstream rapid.


----------



## justin (Oct 26, 2005)

I would add insects hatching if you are fishing in a river.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

fishing pressure


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Just wanted to say THANKS AGAIN for all your input on items to add for a fishing log . It has been working out well ,If I missed something let me know
Fish On !!!

Date______ 
Weather________________________
Location________________________ 
Air Temperature______
Barometric Pressure______ 
Days Of Stable Weather ______ Moon Phase ______
Water Temperature______ 
Water Level______ 
Water Color______
Flow Rate ( USGS )____________
Fish Species______ 
Fly Pattern______ 
Fly Color______ 
Fly Size______ 
Bait______ 
Fish Hooked______ 
Fish Landed______
Big Fish Of The Day______
Rod/Reel Type Fly___ Noodle ___ Centerpin ___
What Others Did Well On____________________ 
Wildlife Seen_____________________________
People I Fished With_______________________ 
People I Met Today________________________
Time When Most Fish Were Caught ____Morning____Afternoon____ Evening____Night____
Location Where Fish Were Holding Head of pool____ Middle Of Pool____Tailout____ Fastwater____
Did I See Any Hatches ____________
Fishing Pressure_____________
One Thing I learned Today ______________________________


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

wind speed & direction; moon phase; type of beer consumed the night before.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

You missed one thing. People walking right in the hole your fishing in


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

joe01 said:


> You missed one thing. People walking right in the hole your fishing in


True !!!..and people that were useing big round red and white bobbers ...LOL


----------

